# Hey, I'm new (kind of) lol



## o.o

My name is Briana, I have a two year old named Peighton and a little one named Savannah who is five weeks old. 
I've been a member for a while here, but I mostly lurk. Anyway, hey! how are you guys doing?


----------



## 060509.x

Hey! :) I'm Trish and I have an 11.5 month old daughter by the name of Alice. She's 1 two weeks tomorrow, mad how fast it's gone.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hi: welcome!

I'm Laura, 21, 39 weeks pregnant with a team yellow bump, and mummy already to a 3yr 7 months old little girl, Robyn, and a 2yr 2month old little boy, Logan.


----------



## Sarah1508

Welcome :flower: I'm Sarah, mummy to my beautiful wee boy Kian who is 7 months old x


----------



## ClairAye

I remember you when you were pregnant, congratulations :flower:

My name is Clair, I'm 18 and I have a 10 month old son called Jason :)


----------



## lil lovey

Hi I'm Lovey and I have a 3 month old baby boy:) named Lwandile. Congratulations on the new bundle...


----------



## 060509.x

lil lovey said:


> Hi I'm Lovey and I have a 3 month old baby boy:) named Lwandile. Congratulations on the new bundle...

How do you pronounce Lwandile? :)


----------



## lil lovey

060509.x said:


> lil lovey said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm Lovey and I have a 3 month old baby boy:) named Lwandile. Congratulations on the new bundle...
> 
> How do you pronounce Lwandile? :)Click to expand...

Oh:dohh:not good with this but lemme try:shrug:
L-wan-dyle
Hope it helps..


----------



## katrkels11

hello, im katrina and my baby girl veronica is 3.5 months old


----------



## magic93

Hey!.im Lisa
My son Quinsy will be 1 week old in saturday


----------



## x__amour

I remember you! Welcome back! :D


----------



## haydenmummy

Hey congrats I'm hillary 20 I have an almost for year old son called hayden and I have a 19 wweek old little girl called aleia x
Congrats on the bubba xx


----------

